# Like playing '20 Questions'?



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

If you ever played 20 questions, this is great fun.
You can bypass the login page and go directly to PLAY.

http://y.20q.net/

:blob7:


----------



## 89348 (May 20, 2005)

That is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo addictive


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

it took 48 questions but got there in the end.... I tried "motorhome".


Perhaps I'll try "donuts" next :lol: :lol: 


MHS....Rob


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Did you remember to look at the comments it gives you regarding the answers you gave?? It gave me a right roasting..... :twisted:


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

*Star Wars*

Similar thing here but more fun http://www.sithsense.com/flash.htm?n=200805

I like the heavy breathing 8O


----------



## 89307 (May 19, 2005)

*sithsense*

This one is good. We enjoyed it.


----------

